# OK Florida experts .... where would you recommend?



## Bajanswife (May 16, 2012)

Not sure if we'd do an RCI exchange or get an Extra Vacation or what, but to start with we'd like to narrow down our area. We're thinking Gulf Coast so we can maybe do Busch Gardens in Tampa for a day (vs. Atlantic Coast). My hubby and son are fishing fanatics and would love to rent a boat for a couple of days and go exploring all the little islands along that coast and do some fishing. We don't need fancy, just clean, so we're not that picky about the resort we end up with except that we don't want to be in a really built up commercial concrete area. We'd like a feeling of open space, trees and peace and quiet. At the same time it would be good to be within 2 hours of Tampa on the southern side, as we'd be driving from Miami International.

Any ideas? What would be really cool is to rent a boat and have it moored in walking distance of our condo, and use it to go to marinas and restaurants up and down the coast. That would have a novelty factor that the kids would love!


----------



## csxjohn (May 16, 2012)

*another option*

We went to the keys last year and loved it.  We stayed at a resort called Matecumbe Resort.  It was only a couple hours drive from the Miami airport.

We did not rent a boat but docks were there for our use.  We went fishing on a large charter boat that was real close by.

The place is not a resort as such.  We had a one BR and it had a small kitchen. Nice swimming pool and a nice public beach area just down the road.  Very laid back and relaxing.

email me if it sounds interesting to you and I can give you more details.


----------



## suzanne (May 16, 2012)

On Gulf side of state, for what your describing stay south of Fort Meyers. Less populated area with time shares would be somewhere around Marco Island. Interstate 75 takes you across from Miami on South East side of Florida to the West Coast. About a 3 hour drive.  It goes across the Everglades to Naples then curves north and goes up the entire West Coast side of Florida. In this area you will be about 2 hours depending on traffic from Tampa.

The southwest coast area has numerous places to rent boats and fish. 

Enjoy your trip wherever you decide to stay. Our state is very diverse with something for everyone. Another great option is the Florida Keys. Very laid back but not easy to travel from there to the Gulf side of Florida within a few hours and back again. From Miami its 4 hour plus drive South all the way to Key West. There is only one road and its mostly 2 lanes so going can be pretty slow, especially if there is alot of traffic or an accident.

I spent a week on your beautiful Island a couple of years ago, and loved it. We are really looking forward to returning to Barbados in the future.

Suzanne


----------



## BevL (May 16, 2012)

Depending on the time of year you want to go, it will take some luck and very high TPUs for exchanges.  Late January/early February through to say mid April is very tough.

If you're looking other than that, your chances are much better, I think.


----------



## ronparise (May 16, 2012)

Generally the resorts here are tough to trade into especially in season (Jan-March)

There a property in Port Charlotte about 40 min north of Ft Myers, That might work, and if you plan to be out all the time anyway, Lehigh Acres Resort in a residential area about 20 east of Ft Myers might work...You will have to drive to boating, drive to the beach and drive to Tampa, but the resort is clean and neat..This is not a resort in the sense that Marriotts  are resorts, This place is more the converted motel type of place, but its clean and neat and there is a nice pool...Its packed in season with folks that stay more than a week at a time...some stay all three months


----------



## chriskre (May 16, 2012)

On the west coast Bonita Resort On Bonita beach is on the bay side and has free use of the pontoon boats for the week of your exchange. You just pay for gas from the Marina next door. The beach is just across the street and is a scarcely populated beach.

I know you said west coast but Id also recommend that you consider oyster pointe in Sebastian inlet area on the treasure coast (east coast).  They also have boats for a nominal price by the week of about 60 dollars. The waters by the resort are beautiful and I saw a lot of people fishing as well as a lot of fish jumping in those waters from the dock.
Its a very relaxing area with lots of trees and mangroves.   The resort seems like a pretty easy trade in rci.


----------



## Bajanswife (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions so far.

In our favour we would go in the summer, probably July before hurricane season really heats up (we are used to the heat - no problem). Also, the timeshare we would be trading (if we go that route) is a very good trader - it got 2 2-bedroom units at Disney's Beach Club Resort during Food & Wine festival 2010!


----------



## Don (May 17, 2012)

ronparise said:


> Generally the resorts here are tough to trade into especially in season (Jan-March)
> 
> There a property in Port Charlotte about 40 min north of Ft Myers, That might work, and if you plan to be out all the time anyway, Lehigh Acres Resort in a residential area about 20 east of Ft Myers might work...You will have to drive to boating, drive to the beach and drive to Tampa, but the resort is clean and neat..This is not a resort in the sense that Marriotts  are resorts, This place is more the converted motel type of place, but its clean and neat and there is a nice pool...Its packed in season with folks that stay more than a week at a time...some stay all three months


I believe you are talking about Fisherman's Village, in Punta Gorda.  They have a marina on site where you might be able to rent a boat and if not they offer head boat (and guided...I think) fishing, as well as scenic cruises.  The draw back is that if you can get a rental, you have to cross through the harbor to get to the gulf.


----------



## shagnut (May 17, 2012)

I agree with Chris, that is the first place I thought of. It has everything you said you wanted except the right coast.  shaggy


----------



## Bajanswife (May 17, 2012)

chriskre said:


> On the west coast Bonita Resort On Bonita beach is on the bay side and has free use of the pontoon boats for the week of your exchange. You just pay for gas from the Marina next door. The beach is just across the street and is a scarcely populated beach.
> 
> I know you said west coast but Id also recommend that you consider oyster pointe in Sebastian inlet area on the treasure coast (east coast).  They also have boats for a nominal price by the week of about 60 dollars. The waters by the resort are beautiful and I saw a lot of people fishing as well as a lot of fish jumping in those waters from the dock.
> Its a very relaxing area with lots of trees and mangroves.   The resort seems like a pretty easy trade in rci.



I checked out both of these - I love the idea of easily and cheaply having the use of a boat! That's ideal, because we're on a budget.

Any other similar places around? I don't think we'll rule out the east coast after all, even though I was trying to spend some time out west for a change.


----------



## csxjohn (May 17, 2012)

Bajanswife said:


> I checked out both of these - I love the idea of easily and cheaply having the use of a boat! That's ideal, because we're on a budget.
> 
> Any other similar places around? I don't think we'll rule out the east coast after all, even though I was trying to spend some time out west for a change.



If you haven't ruled out the Keys check out these links.

www.matecumberesort.net.

http://www.fla-keys.com/listing.cfm?id=36

You could check the boat prices from these 2 marinas and a dock is included with your stay.

We fished from Bud n Mary's and Robbies is right across the street from them.

I really need to get back there soon myself.


----------



## chriskre (May 17, 2012)

Bajanswife said:


> I checked out both of these - I love the idea of easily and cheaply having the use of a boat! That's ideal, because we're on a budget.
> 
> Any other similar places around? I don't think we'll rule out the east coast after all, even though I was trying to spend some time out west for a change.



Surprisingly this resort actually doesn't feel like it's On the east coast at all.   It very much felt to me like being on the west coast before all the tourists discovered it.


----------



## talkamotta (May 19, 2012)

Maybe Fishermans Village in Punta Gorda is what you are looking for.  Its right on the pier.  I think you can dock your boat up to the pier?  you would have to check with the resort.   Availability would be easier than most other resorts.


----------



## Bajanswife (May 21, 2012)

csxjohn said:


> If you haven't ruled out the Keys check out these links.
> 
> www.matecumberesort.net.
> 
> ...



We haven't ruled out the Keys as it turns out - my husband has a soft spot for them and hasn't really warmed to the other areas I was looking at.

So I would be grateful if you guys can also let me know of any other RCI resorts in the Keys that are perfectly placed for boat rentals and fishing charters, and that are relaxed and homey feeling. We have 3 kids (ages 9 - 12) and prefer not to be at those fancy places that you feel like you can't let them make a single bit of noise (not that we let them act like hooligans either). We also would prefer not to use a ton of points, so we're staying away from the high end places. There's not much availability right now, but it's only May and we're planning for next July or August - I'm assuming that not everyone has deposited their weeks yet. I am making a short list of our preferred places so that when we do find availability in one of them we can grab it.


----------



## csxjohn (May 21, 2012)

Bajanswife said:


> We haven't ruled out the Keys as it turns out - my husband has a soft spot for them and hasn't really warmed to the other areas I was looking at.



Another forum reader saw this thread and is staying at the resort I stayed at and asked me for info so I'll copy and paste the info I sent him.

Islemorada bills itself as the sport fishing capital of the world. I like the area around Marathon and Islemorada mainly for the laid back slow feeling I get when I'm there.

I discovered the area by taking our boyscout groups to the National Sea Base, a high adventure camp for the Boy Scouts of America. We ended up going to Sea Base 4 times.


http://www.fla-keys.com/islamorada/

http://www.islamoradachamber.com/
Here's a couple links to get you started


----------



## shar (May 28, 2012)

We just spent a wonderful week on Fort Meyers beach at the Lahaina Inn Resort. Someone here recommended it here on TUG previously.  It is not a fancy resort and the one bedroom is very small, but the view from the front porch and beach are wonderful. Only two people can really live in this one bedroom unit for a week. There are also two bedrooms on the beach and some two bedrooms and a three bedroom that are not beach front.

It took me awhile to find an exchange that was directly on the beach as most people who were there were owners. It seems that many owners own multiple weeks.

We have also stayed at Bonita Beach. That resort has a slightly larger one bedroom and some units have views of the intercoastal, but you must walk across the street to the beach. (See previous review I wrote)

We would return to either resort. 

Shar


----------

